
Rails and Amazon: Libs and Plugs for EC2, S3, SimpleDB, SQS, FPS and DevPay Integration - nickb
http://www.railsinside.com/plugins/172-rails-and-amazon-libraries-and-plugins-for-ec2-s3-simpledb-sqs-fps-and-devpay-integration.html
======
madmotive
Not sure how RightAWS was missed from this post. It's well maintained by the
guys at RightScale with support for EC2, S3, SQS, and SDB. I've found it to be
the most well maintained for working with SDB.
<http://rightaws.rubyforge.org/>

ActiveRecord2SDB is also worth checking out - it's built on top of RightAWS:
<http://activrecord2sdb.rubyforge.org>

------
thingsilearned
Unfortunately there's almost no special support for Django on EC2.

------
goodgoblin
ActiveMessaging also works with SQS just fine.

